

Microsoft releases stats on law enforcement and national security orders - declan
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2013/06/14/microsoft-s-u-s-law-enforcement-and-national-security-requests-for-last-half-of-2012.aspx

======
declan
FYI more details are here:
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57589461-38/facebook-
micro...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57589461-38/facebook-microsoft-
release-nsa-stats-to-reassure-users/)

------
bigiain
I can't help but notice (and question) the similarity between this and
Facebook's statement - both give a 1000 warrant range and a 1000 affected user
range.

Scripted by the NSA? Shared legal advice? _Surely_ not just a coincidence?

~~~
LoganCale
The government will only allow NSL and FISA warrants to be acknowledged within
ranges of 1000 requests.

~~~
declan
Correct. This is an artifact of DOJ/NSA demands for secrecy, nothing more.

